# How do they know its bedtime?



## terryjeanne (Jul 13, 2007)

The four people living in my house to to bed different times-around 9:30 to midnight.

Almost every night the dog will come and get me around 10:45-11:00 and
go to the kitchen and look at the counter. She gets her bedtime cookie and goes in her crate for the night. 

I'll still be up for another 1/2 hour and my son goes to bed a bit later but
she's happy and quiet in the kitchen.

Is it just daily routine and she knows when the first person goes to bed, she'll be going soon? Or do they just know when it's time for bed.

My aunt had a dog that would stand at the top of the steps and wait for my
uncle to come home from work. He had the same schedule, but the dog knew when it was about 10 minutes to his arrival home and would sit watching the door.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

All of our dogs are kind of like that. Although we can say who's ready for bed and they all get up and run to their crates... which is very helpful! 

I think it's a habit and it does become a routine. After so long they see what they're suppose to do and it just becomes part of the plan. I've always found it cute when they all run in to bed.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I think all (Or most, at least..) animals have kind of an internal clock and they get used to routines and stuff. They're used to going to bed at the same time everyday. I bet you if everyone decided to go to bed two hours early all of the sudden your dog would be rather confused and wouldn't fall asleep until the regular time!  I guess it kind of works in the mornings, too. Like.. have you ever had to get up early every day for work/school and then when the holidays or summer comes around and you get time off for vacation, you can't sleep in? Well, same thing happens for pets, too. Like if you walk them everyday at 7 am and one day decide to sleep in, they'll wake you up and make you walk them hehe


----------



## PuggleMommy (Nov 12, 2007)

I always get a kick out of how my dog knows it's supper time! LOL And when it's daylight savings and the time changes, he knows when it ORIGINALLY was 5pm for supper. Gets confusing to the poor thing.


----------



## Obstacle (Oct 3, 2007)

Boskydell is quite unusual in many aspects. "Bedtime" is no different. We get ready for bed, and regardless if Bosky has been running around playing, chomping on a bone, or in a deep sleep....when it's time for bed, all we say is "Bedtime" and he runs into his crate and lays down. It's quite nice not having to struggle at all. All of the training we did when we first got him has definately paid off!


----------



## dcmidnight (Oct 15, 2007)

There are a couple of distinct clicks that my receiver and TV make when I shut them off at night before I go upstairs. About two weeks after we got Max he had already learned them. Now if he's on the couch or even on the other side of the room and hears that 'click' he gets up walks right into his crate and lies down.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I think that's just her internal clock, and being used to a particular routine.

I usually go to bed between 11 and midnight, so that's when Kimmy heads to her bed. If I'm up late finishing a project or studying, she'll still go to bed around 11:30, but everyone 30-45 minutes she'll come out and look at me as if to say, "Um, you really need to go to bed now" and then put herself back to bed


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

My dogs only want to sleep where they can see me. Which is a little annoyin for them, because I have three sleeping areas that I choose from each night. So generally, they just lay at my feet until, I make up my mind. But even if they are still awake, when I lay down for bed they do to. Dusk lays right under my head, and Dawn sleeps on whatever bed is in the room. I wish Dusk would sleep in a bed, because I step on him at least once a week when I wake up to go to the bathroom.


----------

